# Fantasy writer here



## Slyde (May 14, 2018)

Hello, Forum:

I started programming computers in '83, bringing applications to life through my code. Around 2003, I began writing a novel, bringing characters to life through my words. The first thing I realized, though, was I didn't have the necessary skill set for this to ever bear fruit. So I studied and I studied and I studied more, every book under the sun on writing. I've learned a thing or two over the years and have written enough words to chain them end-to-end and reach the outer confines of the universe. But I've never shared a single story, except with my girlfriend. So she rolls her eyes at me for that and makes me feel like hiding some place safe 

I look forward to meeting all of you...and sharing a story or two. This will please Baby to no end!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (May 14, 2018)

So you were coding for Apple IIe's, Commodores, and mebbe a few old DEC systems, eh?
What was your first language?


----------



## Slyde (May 14, 2018)

Hi, Ralph. Nice meeting you. You're close with the IIe. Actually, my first computer was a Timex Sinclair 1000. Christmas of '84, just as they were being rolled out, I got a IIc. And although I could do stuff on the Timex, I still have no idea what flavor BASIC that was. As for the IIc, it was AppleSoft. Then Pascal, VB, Object Pascal, C, C++, and most everything for websites. Yeah, I'm old. So old that I was around to help Noah drive nails in the Ark


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (May 14, 2018)

Welcome to the forums Slyde, enjoy your stay we have cookies.


----------



## Slyde (May 14, 2018)

Hey, CrimsonAngel223. Thanks for the welcome and cookies. See you around.


----------



## Anita M Shaw (May 15, 2018)

Hello Slyde and welcome!  I got married the end of '83. I was 32 . . . wish I still was!

Didn't know Timex made computers then . . . or ever. Of course, I didn't get one until ten years after that. I really don't recall what it was though. Got it with a home study writing course from NRI. Hmmm . . . maybe I still have the ad for that that might say  . . .

Looking forward to seeing your stuff!


----------



## Non Serviam (May 15, 2018)

Welcome, Slyde.  May your zombies remain relatively intact.

I learned to program on a TRS-80, but most of my friends had ZX-80s.  When I think of all the things they could do with 1k of memory...


----------



## H.Brown (May 15, 2018)

Hey Slyde, I'm sure you'll fit in here with us at wf. Plus it will make your other half happy for to share your stories with us, so don't go hiding someplace safe, no one ever improved by hiding. But honestly your safe here with us.

Why not tell us a little more about your writings.


----------



## Slyde (May 15, 2018)

Anita M Shaw said:


> Hello Slyde and welcome!  I got married the end of '83. I was 32 . . . wish I still was!
> 
> Didn't know Timex made computers then . . . or ever. Of course, I didn't get one until ten years after that. I really don't recall what it was though. Got it with a home study writing course from NRI. Hmmm . . . maybe I still have the ad for that that might say  . . .
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your stuff!



Hi, Anita. That Timex Sinclair 1000 was a BEAST! My Sylvania TV was my monitor. The keyboard plugged into the back of the TV via an Atari game switch. And my hard drive was a cassette player   I remember it taking forever just to find the little programs I'd written. Fast forward! NO! Rewind!! I hated it with all my heart 

I'll post something soon. I really need feedback on it. Nice meeting you.


----------



## Slyde (May 15, 2018)

Hi, Non Serviam. I remember the "Trash" 80s. Our high school used them. I wasn't one of the lucky ones though. Ah, 1k RAM   Hahahaha! When I got the Apple IIc, it came with 128k. I held elite status when I got that one   Now, wow! I have a 2tb hard drive, quad-core Intel i7, and 16 gb of RAM. And all of this cost less than the IIc. Thank God for progress. And thank you for the welcome. See you around.


----------



## Slyde (May 15, 2018)

Hi, H. Brown 

I just got my tenth post in, so I guess now I'm free to start sharing. I have to, you know. Baby insists 

I'll have something up soon. Right after I eat my cheeseburger and fries


----------



## Anita M Shaw (May 16, 2018)

> That Timex Sinclair 1000 was a BEAST! My Sylvania TV was my monitor. The  keyboard plugged into the back of the TV via an Atari game switch. And  my hard drive was a cassette player :razz:   I remember it taking forever just to find the little programs I'd  written. Fast forward! NO! Rewind!! I hated it with all my heart



Lol! I guess so! I can't imagine any of that! Glad I got mine later on when it was a little easier to deal with! I worked with floppies then both flavors. Forgot to save a chapter once, and my kids accidentally deleted the whole thing. My office set up was such that as they ran round the downstairs rooms, their flailing arms hit the power button and shut off the computer. So after whining and grumping a bit, I rearranged the room so they could run through without danger of crashing my computer.

I was the type of mother who believed kids had a right to fun I wanted to have as a kid. Somehow, I actually managed to work while all this mayhem went on around me! Boys are grown now - no more worries that way!

I now work with an Asus gaming laptop because it came with the 16 ram, 1T hard drive, i7 processor. All the other laptops had half all that, although they did have an i7 processor - got this through Rent a Center . . . Only thing I wish for is a bigger monitor. But I have it hooked up to a 29" Samsung TV, so I'm happy - until I have to use it elsewhere and can't take the monitor! The resolution of the TV is sooo much better than the laptop's monitor!


----------



## bdcharles (May 21, 2018)

Slyde said:


> Hello, Forum:
> 
> I started programming computers in '83, bringing applications to life through my code. Around 2003, I began writing a novel, bringing characters to life through my words. The first thing I realized, though, was I didn't have the necessary skill set for this to ever bear fruit. So I studied and I studied and I studied more, every book under the sun on writing. I've learned a thing or two over the years and have written enough words to chain them end-to-end and reach the outer confines of the universe. But I've never shared a single story, except with my girlfriend. So she rolls her eyes at me for that and makes me feel like hiding some place safe
> 
> I look forward to meeting all of you...and sharing a story or two. This will please Baby to no end!



Hi and welcome (better late than never, eh  ) Always good to see a fantasy writer here. If you like, why not give our monthly Literary Maneuvers competition a go.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 22, 2018)

Hello Slyde,
I’m a computer infant.... don’t know much about tech
or that strange language you all were speaking but, 
Welcome is a universal word and it seems you’ve already
made friends.... glad you’re here.


----------

